# Forcer airplay sur Homepod



## AhRiMaN__ (20 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour ,

Quand je lance de la musique sur Apple Music depuis mon iPad sur mes 2 HomePod (en stereo) , la musique est 9/10 lancée directement sur les HomePod ( l’iPad ne servant plus que de télécommande) , alors que je souhaiterai qu‘elle soit diffusée en airplay depuis mon iPad , car je trouve que c’est plus réactif quand je change de morceau.

Est ce possible de « forcer » airplay?

Merci

EDIT la question a été soulevée dans cet article https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/comment-controler-votre-homepod-depuis-votre-iphone-104189 , mais ca a dit qu’on peut utiliser la fonction télécommande « si on le souhaite » or chez moi je n’ai pas le choix , ca a l’air totalement aléatoire , parfois Airplay , parfois Apple Music prend la commande des homepods...


----------



## AhRiMaN__ (25 Décembre 2019)

Je me répond à moi meme , au final j’ai créé un raccourci qui permet de lancer la musique  automatiquement en AirPlay sur les HomePod , c’est même plus rapide que d’appuyer sur le bouton airplay et sélectionner les enceintes...


----------



## maxime350 (27 Décembre 2019)

AhRiMaN__ a dit:


> Je me répond à moi meme , au final j’ai créé un raccourci qui permet de lancer la musique  automatiquement en AirPlay sur les HomePod , c’est même plus rapide que d’appuyer sur le bouton airplay et sélectionner les enceintes...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 149051



Bonjour AhRiMaN__,

j’aimerais bien rajouter un raccourci comme le tient mais je ne trouve pas comment la rajouter dans les actions.

peux tu m’aider ?

Maxime


----------



## AhRiMaN__ (4 Janvier 2020)

Salut , excuse moi je viens seulement de voir que j’avais eu une réponse dans le topic , je n’ai pas reçu de mail de notification ou alors je ne l’ai pas vu....

J’ai essayé un partage de raccourci par iCloud , j’espère que ca va fonctionner (je crois que tu dois autoriser les raccourci non fiable dans les paramètres de raccourcis par contre)





__





						Shortcuts
					





					www.icloud.com
				




EDIT , ca va certainement creer ce raccourci chez toi , mais tu devra changer la destination du son (chez moi mes homepods sont dans la pièce Salon)

ÉDIT 2 , je te conseille également de jeter un œil a MusicBot , qui offre un choix énorme de raccourcis liés a Apple Music ,
le lien pour l’ajouter est dispo sur cette page. C’est fiable , 9to5Mac qui le référencie est un site reference aux US



			https://ww.9to5mac.com/2019/12/17/musicbot-apple-music-airplay-2-homepod-shortcut/


----------



## maxime350 (11 Janvier 2020)

Salut,
T'inquiète j'ai le même problème que toi je ne reçois de mail de notification des sujets que je suis :/

Merci pour ton partage 
J'ai découvert grâce à lui la fonctionnalité "feuille de partage" pour ajouter des raccourcis à l'action partage des applis. 

et merci pour le partage de MusicBot, il faut que je prenne le temps de m'y attarder !


----------

